# Weird Blob appears on elbow



## BigonaBianchi (20 Jan 2009)

...freaky stuff...about the size of a golf ball, right on th e point on the tip of the elbow...it feels like one of those polybag ice cube sachets does when it's full of water but not yet frozen. SWMNBO reckons it's a spider bite and I am infested with baby spiders growing inside me like her friend had once after an African holiday...I'm not convinced....my son suggested it's a disease prevelant in a recent Dr who episode where blobs of fat turn into cute bears and exit the body to conquer the universe...I suspect something more down to earth..any ideas?


----------



## kyuss (20 Jan 2009)

When you say appeared, how long did it take? Is it painful?

I'd keep an eye on it. Probably just a harmless cyst but get it checked out. I have one on the back of my knee at the moment and the doctor reckons it doesn't warrant removal, but I've also had one in each armpit that became infected and needed cutting out. Having cyst wounds packed with gauze every 2 days for 2 or 3 weeks is officially not fun.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Jan 2009)

no pain...and it arrived overnight..it's getting bigger and feels like a balloon full of water....like the skin ha sseperated from the underlying tissue somehow...I'm tempted to stick a needle in and see if any spiders come out


----------



## kyuss (20 Jan 2009)

Go for it. We'll need pictures mind.


----------



## Ravenz (20 Jan 2009)

Bursitis........?


had one 2 years ago on elbow... created by pressure doing preacher bicep curls and having too much pressure on the joint.. went away on its own .. but took ages and ages to disappear.. again no real pain associated with the injury and of course trashed that particular exercise...
dont be tempted to stick needle in it tho!


----------



## peanut (20 Jan 2009)

don't stick anything in it. If it gets infected and migrates to the joint you are in a world of woe


----------



## gratts (20 Jan 2009)

Stick 2 needles in it!


----------



## jimboalee (20 Jan 2009)

Go to the Doc.

That's the good thing about this country. Medical advice from your GP is free.

I had a spider bite in California last summer. The weather was just right for a super crop of Black Widows.

My arm came up like a balloon. I had 190 over 130 Blood pressure and my head felt like it was going to burst ( and I felt like chopping it off ). I sweated buckets with the pain.

I was rushed to the local emergency room and the whole ordeal cost $4700. $3400 for the hospital treatment and $1300 for the paramedic call out.
$800 of the $3400 was for painkillers and antitoxins, so when you are asked for £7.10 for a NHS prescription, don't moan.

The excess on my insurance was £50, but well worth the spend.

Get it checked out by your Quack, it doesn't cost.


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2009)

Get thee to the quacks.I popped over a wall at Eccup to take some photos of the reservoir.Cos the water level was so low. I got bit,but did not no it at the time. Blob ,
squeezed it.Bad mistake elbow swelled up.Don't mess with it.Bite went purple.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jan 2009)

if a golf ball size lump came up on me anywhere, I'd be at the GP, not posting on here

gawd


----------



## bonj2 (20 Jan 2009)

plague.


----------



## peanut (20 Jan 2009)

Ben_3 said:


> plague.


probably


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2009)

Well...are you still here - pop it....come on......


----------



## punkypossum (27 Jan 2009)

What happened to it? Did it pop? We never got an update...


----------



## ASC1951 (27 Jan 2009)

punkypossum said:


> We never got an update.


Obviously more serious than we realised...


----------



## Alves (28 Jan 2009)

Olecranon bursitis, classic description, no fee required. Compressionbandage and leave it till it goes away.
BUT at least let a professional see it and confirm this.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2009)

..it's still there....no pain, no heat, not itching..just there.....I may have to go to a doc...it's not even getting smaller...


----------

